# Cube AMS 130 Race / Alternative



## Hammerhai2011 (5. Mai 2011)

Hi.
hatte mich eigentlich festgelegt das Cube AMS 130 Race zu kaufen. Allerdings nicht bedacht dass dies so schwer bekommen ist. Brauche das Rad in 18" RH und will es nicht von einem Versender online kaufen sonden gerne von einem Händler vor Ort (Umkreis 70km Ludwigshafen). Leider hat es niemand vorrätig in dieser RH.

Wer kann mir eine gute Alternative vorschlagen. Preis bis 2600,00 
Einsatzgebiet : Touren im Pfälzerwald und es darf auch schon mal ein schmaler Wanderweg mit Steinen und Wurzeln sein (zumindest abwärts )

Danke.


----------



## Themeankitty (5. Mai 2011)

Hi,
das Cube AMS 130 wird erst seit dieser Woche ausgeliefert soviel ich weiß.
Entweder du wartest noch ein bisschen,oder eine Alternative wäre das Cube Stereo Team.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammerhai2011 (6. Mai 2011)

okay. das kann natülich sein . aber am Telefon habe diese woche von Händlen schon sehr unterschiedliche Aussagen gehört 
a) 22" RH vorhanden 18 " nicht mehr bestellbar bereits ausverkauft
b) habe ich gerade letzte woche eines verkauft bekomme aber keins mehr
c) kommt in ca. 3 Wochen das erste Rad rein
usw.
das 22 " Rad war tatsächlich da, bereits verkauft.

wenn ich aber dann keines bekomme muss ich dann doch nach alternativen umsehen. wenn ich mir abe die Ausstattung  bewertungen etc. lese wird das wohl ehe ein schwieriges Unterfangen.

hab mir zwischenzeitlich mal ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2010 angeschaut. komponentenmischmasch, sehr unterschiedliche Wertigkeiten und teuerer.


----------



## LittleBoomer (6. Mai 2011)

Hier bekommst Du es noch:

http://www.bikelager-shop.de/

In Karlsruhe und in Ettlingen(bei Karlsruhe) sowie in Neurod (wiederum bei Ettlingen) haben die Filialen, so dass Du selbst abholen kannst. 
Ist eigentlich kein klassischer Versender aber was tut man nicht alles...

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Hammerhai2011 (16. Mai 2011)

so jetzt hab ich doch noch mein Wunsch MTB aufgetrieben. Letzte Woche eingetroffen beim örtlichen Händler. gleich gekauft. Noch ein paar Um-/Anbauten und dann wird es am nächsten Freitag abgeholt.


----------



## Themeankitty (16. Mai 2011)

@ Hammerhai
 Wir wollen am nächsten Wochenende Bilder sehen!


----------



## Hammerhai2011 (16. Mai 2011)

aber sischer, sischer


----------



## Hammerhai2011 (17. Mai 2011)

so da ist es das gute Stück. 4 Tage früher als geplant. es ist toll.


----------



## Themeankitty (17. Mai 2011)

@ Hammerhai2011 
Haben will


----------



## Hammerhai2011 (18. Mai 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> @ Hammerhai2011
> Haben will



....ne lass mal. ich bin froh dass ich es habe.  sieht in natura noch vieeeeeel schöner aus.
aber schön dass es dir auch gefällt


Gruss Martin


----------



## Friecke (19. Mai 2011)

@ Hammerhai
Schaut supi aus, herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.
Bei Gelegenheit würde ich mir Gedanken über die Verlegung der 
vorderen Bremsleitung, und Anschaffung "rutschfesterer" Pedale 
machen.
Der Sattel paßt toll.

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubedriver66 (20. Mai 2011)

Das ist nun mein neuer Liebling. "Zufällig" beim lokalen Dealer gesehen, angefixt war ich vorher schon. Meine bessere Hälfte hatte ich vorher schon "weich gekocht"...die Entscheidung fiel mir nicht soooo schwer und schon war´s meins.


----------



## Themeankitty (20. Mai 2011)

@Cubedriver66
Sieht goud asse!!!


----------

